# 6dp 5dt bfn ????



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

What an idiot  ? I did a first response test this morning and got a bfn, i had 2 blast. Put back last Thursday 
Lunchtime!!! Can't helping thinking it's over

Haven't told dh about the test ? Now sad for the rest of the day 

Why is this so hard?


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

It's far too soon to test!! Although some women test early and get a positive doesn't mean all women will. Some take longer for the hcg to build up in their system. 

So back away from the peesticks!!! And don't test until the 14th

Sticky dust xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Dreamer,

I did pretty much the same thing and got a bfn. I was CONVINCED our tx hadn't worked as I had dreadful AF symptoms and felt exactly as I have when previous txs have failed. However, I tested again a few days later and got a BFP! Since then I've had a blood test and hcg levels look good  It really was just way too early to test. So, let me be a lesson in why testing early is not a good thing!

I really hope you get a different result in a few days time  

Step away from the pee sticks and try to take each day as it comes.  

 Jen


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi  


Thanks and congrats Jen, I think I had a moment of madness the 
Damm pee sticks, I feel better now I have been to work 
And just got my nails done lol!!! 

I remember first time round it works for us I 
Was convinced it was neg but because in hospital 
For ohss I was given blood test which was bfp


I don't know what I was thinking but that's just it, ivf takes away all our logic 


Thanks again ladies


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey pet

Ur testin far too early,technically ur 11dp now,I was 12dp2dt and tested cos I was havin bad af like pains and was convinced it was all over cos got bfn however I tested the next nite and was bfp and now I'm just 4wks away from meetin my little girl!!it really can change over nite pet so please stay away from the pee sticks till at least the weekend!!easier said than done I no but it will save u a lot of stress and hopefully in a few days ul be updatin us will lovely news!!

Good luck pet

Jenna xx


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

I am pleased to say I am 7dp 5dt today and havnt even thought about testing. 
Woke up feeling really postive thanks to all 
The support for ff is keeping me positive
  Thanks


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Stay positive!!!

I found a fertility blessing and I say it to myself every day and it really does keep me positive x


----------



## mazza10 (Jul 17, 2011)

Morning Ladies,

Dreamer - same boat as you. I am 6dp5dt and I stupidly tested yesterday pm.  I used one of those One Step Early Pregnancy Strip tests that detect as low as 10 miu.  Well there is a very very faint 2nd line.  Used the same test this morning and nothing...so frustrating.  Now i think it's an evaporation line.  OTD is 16th November.


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi 

Yes!!! It's horrible isn't it, I spend hours reading the Internet and signs and I know people do get an early bfp but the reality is our clinic give us a test day so we dont get a false neg. 

Well I did a even stupid thing and did it again this morning and got a bfn as I knew I would but now I am upset and have punished myself. 

I am still holding out hope as the clinic give us a test day for a reason so not testing until Monday otd and will deal with it then, in the meantime I am going to do some retail theapry 2morrow !!! 


Wishing you a happy bfp and do not test again !!!!


----------



## mazza10 (Jul 17, 2011)

You too hun!  Are you on the november 2ww thread?  

Make sure you post on Monday.  Good luck.   for a BFP for you x


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Dreamer100 I am on my way to yours with a gigantic roll of duct tape!!! I'm going to tape your hands to your bottom!!!!!  

Mazza10...there will be enough for you too

I am      you ladies get your    but in the meantime no more peesticks until your OTD!!!


----------



## mazza10 (Jul 17, 2011)

Journey99 -   I know.  I have to stay strong.  I'm going to give my pee sticks to my DH when he gets home so he can hide them.

Slightly nervous right about now as in my 1st cycle I started bleeding 2 days before OTD and my AF is due on Monday....


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

I understand about trying to stay strong.  I'm due to test Sunday (natural cycle).  I'm on CD29 of a 28-30 day cycle.  DH suggested we test yesterday and I said NO lol.  Its only our first month TTC since I had my open myo in august.  I want to ensure I've gotten to 31 days before I test.  If AF comes I can handle that but nothing upsets me more than a smug little plastic stick telling me I'm not pregnant    

Great idea giving hubby the peesticks!!  I'm crossing everything for you!!!  Hopefully you have plenty to keep busy with this weekend to "try" (if thats possible) and keep your mind off of peeing on a stick lol


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi
I test Sunday too and nearly did it today but my DH talked me out of it.  I had what felt like AF pains on Monday night and Tuesday morning and then they went away. a bit worried as lots of people have said that if they get pain the keep getting it until OTD xx


----------



## mazza10 (Jul 17, 2011)

Definately!  I am at a friends house all day tomorrow and it's my dad's b'day Sunday so I will literally be out all weekend, then the rollercoaster will begin again on Monday...   By then will only be 2 days away from OTD.  Kinda wish i didnt take 2 weeks off, at least at work i dont have any pee sticks...lol


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies 

Back to PMA    - all pee sticks gone (apart from the clinic one ) as not touching that as might get told off on test day LOL

  Remember its not official until test day so nothing before counts !!! that my new positive thinking. 

I remember when i first got a bfp I was convinced af was on its way but it was the same signs but never arrived so af pains were a good sign   


If i read any more of posts bfp symptoms I am actually going to go mad, I think I have read every page LOL !!!  

Its lovely to have all the support on ff though xxxxxx


----------



## mazza10 (Jul 17, 2011)

Dreamer - i know exactly how you feel.  We're all different and IVF affects us all in it's own ways....


----------

